# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Στήσιμο κυκλώματος παρακολουθησης

## lancias

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,

θα ηθελα να στησω ενα κυκλωμα παρακολουθησης σε ενα mini market που εχω. Το budget μου ειναι max 350-400 ευρω.

θα χρειαστω 5 καμερες(αρα αυτο με παει αυτοματα σε 8καναλο καταγραφικο). Ελεγα για AHD.απο αυτες τις 4 καμερες να ειναι σταθερου φακου κ μια μεταβλητου φακου που θα ειναι στο ταμειο.

1)εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο μοντελο καταγραφικου?
2)η καποιο μονελο καμερας?πρεπει να παω στα 2 Mpixels για να ειμαι πιο ανετος?

Υ.Γ. 1 οι καμερες θα τοποθετηουν πανω σε τοιχους στα 2,5 μετρα max υψους κ θα καλυπτουν διαδρομους.....δεν με ενδιαφερει να ειναι κ παρα πολυ ευρυγωνιοι 
Υ.Γ. 2 δεν ψαχνω την τελεια αναλυση αλλα να ειναι απλα καλη

ευχαριστω

----------


## Prezonautis

Φίλε μου με 400€ δεν κάνεις δουλειά, Για δες αυτό το πακέτο,  ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΗΣ.
Οι κάμερες είναι στo 1MP. Στο youtube έχει αυτό το βίντεο με την κάμερα που έχει αυτό το πακετάκι.
*Hikvision Turbo HD 720p DS-2CE16C0T-IRP*
Και για 5 βάζεις μια IP κάμερα τον άλλον μήνα.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## street

το μπατζετ που εβαλες ισχυει μονο για τον τιτλο που εβαλες ( κυκλωμα  παρακολουθησης ) και αυτο μετα απο συνθηκες   , και εξηγουμαι  ... πχ  μια οθονη - τβ 32αρα ? μπριστα στα ταμεια και κατα την εισοδο  να την  βλεπει και ο κοσμος που μπαινει  και φυσικα εσυ ... βαζοντας εναν  διανεμητη  και τεσερις καμερες και απλωσε τ καμερες στα σημεια που σεν  ενδιαφερουν και τελος   :Smile:   εννοειτε οτι πρεπει να περαστουν καλωδια για ολα αυτα , νομιζω ειναι  καλυτερο και ψαρωτικο  κσι θεωρητικα μες το μπατζετ σου , για καταγραφη σκεψου λιγο οτι θα δωσεις ενα  70νταρι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση μονο στον δισκο  ......

----------


## Nightkeeper

Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα,θα έλεγα πως και με τα χρήματα αυτα πλέον κατι βάζεις . Τα αναλογικά DVR περνάνε στην ιστορία και οι τιμές ειναι πολυ κάτω . Τωρα βεβαια δεν έχουμε την απαίτηση σε εικόνα 1/2/3MPixel(5 κάμερες + DVR+ HDD+ τροφοδοτικά τύπου UPS καλώδια κλπ παμε στα 800+ ευρώ )αλλα τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε το χώρο μας τελειος στο έλεος. Πιστεύω πως οι κάμερες και μονο ειναι αποτρεπτικές για τα γνωστά θέματα , αλλα με όριο την τιμή απλα πας σε πιο απλές λύσεις παλιότερης πλέον τεχνολογίας . Κοινός μην εχεις απαίτηση με τα χρήματα που διαθέτεις να ξεχωρίσεις αν ο πελάτης στο ταμείο έδωσε νόμισμα των 5€ ή των 20€ πχ....

----------


## lancias

Τελικα ενω ξεκίνησα να παρω ενα απλο συστημα παρακολουθησης νε καμια 300αρια ευρω....ειπα να δωσω λιγο παραπανω (570)....δεν εχω ιδεα απο καμερες αλλα γενικα πιανουν τα χερια μου,
διαβαζοντας στα forum ακοθσα καλα λογια για τη hikvision κ ειπα να δοκιμασω τα HD-TVI
παρηγγειλα  αυτά:


καταγραφικο                                                          http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-...VI-Analog-DVR/ κ 2Τbyte SATA3

1 καμερα για πανω απο το ταμειο με μεταβλητο φακο  http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE56C2T-VFIR3/
3καμερες για μεσα κ εξω απο το μαγαζι                        http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE16D1T-IR-3.6mm/
τροφοτικο για 8 καμερες                                            http://www.emimikos.gr/KASMAN/KAS-DC120810/

δεν ξερω ομως αν πηρα σωστα ανταπτορες κ καλωδια:

8 ανταπτορες http://www.emimikos.gr/BNC-001/
καλωδιο http://www.emimikos.gr/CC-102/

πως σας φαινεται το σετ ?γνωριζετε αν θα χρειαστω κατι αλλο σε ανταπτορα?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Prezonautis

Ωραίος, Μάλλον ξέχασες να πάρεις βισματάκια ρεύματος για την σύνδεση στην κάμερα,  :Biggrin:   αλλά για το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν θέλεις είναι με κλέμες.
Όσο για τα βύσματα που αγόρασες επειδή είναι με βίδες, κάνε καλή δουλειά στην σύνδεση και μετά πλάκοστο με ταινία για να μην κουνιέται το καλώδιο και κοπεί.

Όσο για τις κάμερες καλές είναι αυτές που αγόρασες, τις έχω και εγώ στο μαγαζί μου και στο δίπλα.
Αν όμως μου έλεγες να αγοράσω και καινούργιες θα δεν θα έπαιρνα Hikvision κάμερες γιατί με τα ίδια λεφτά έχει πιο καλές.

Το πρόβλημα μου με τις Hikvision είναι ο αισθητήρας φωτός για τις IR σε αυτό το μοντέλο (DS-2CE16D1T-IR) και το βλακόδες μενού του στο OSD. (Δεν θα σε απασχολίσει εσένα αυτό γιατί εγώ ήθελα το βράδυ να μου έχει με λίγο φωτισμό έγχρωμη απεικόνιση και όχι να μου το γυρνάει σε ασπρόμαυρο).
Ένα - ακόμα είναι κάτι μαύρες γραμμές που μου εμφάνιζε κατά καιρούς μια κάμερα και αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω το τροφοδοτικό και να μην έχω την κάμερα μαζί με κάποιο balun στο ίδιο τροφοδοτικό.
Αν και μάλλον το τροφοδοτικό έφταιγε και όχι το balun, αλλά δεν το έψαξα και πολύ.

----------


## lancias

> Ωραίος, Μάλλον ξέχασες να πάρεις βισματάκια ρεύματος για την σύνδεση στην κάμερα,   αλλά για το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν θέλεις είναι με κλέμες.
> Όσο για τα βύσματα που αγόρασες επειδή είναι με βίδες, κάνε καλή δουλειά στην σύνδεση και μετά πλάκοστο με ταινία για να μην κουνιέται το καλώδιο και κοπεί.
> 
> Όσο για τις κάμερες καλές είναι αυτές που αγόρασες, τις έχω και εγώ στο μαγαζί μου και στο δίπλα.
> Αν όμως μου έλεγες να αγοράσω και καινούργιες θα δεν θα έπαιρνα Hikvision κάμερες γιατί με τα ίδια λεφτά έχει πιο καλές.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μου με τις Hikvision είναι ο αισθητήρας φωτός για τις IR σε αυτό το μοντέλο (DS-2CE16D1T-IR) και το βλακόδες μενού του στο OSD. (Δεν θα σε απασχολίσει εσένα αυτό γιατί εγώ ήθελα το βράδυ να μου έχει με λίγο φωτισμό έγχρωμη απεικόνιση και όχι να μου το γυρνάει σε ασπρόμαυρο).
> Ένα - ακόμα είναι κάτι μαύρες γραμμές που μου εμφάνιζε κατά καιρούς μια κάμερα και αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω το τροφοδοτικό και να μην έχω την κάμερα μαζί με κάποιο balun στο ίδιο τροφοδοτικό.
> Αν και μάλλον το τροφοδοτικό έφταιγε και όχι το balun, αλλά δεν το έψαξα και πολύ.



φιλε μου σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση,εχεις να μου δωσεις καποιο link για τα βυσματακια  ρευματος που ταιριάζουν?

----------


## stam1982

αυτα παρε http://www.emimikos.gr/DC-001/.
Θα χρειαστεις επισης και κουτια εξωτερικα 7.5*7.5 απο ηλεκτρολογικο υλικο.Το βαζεις διπλα στην καμερα και βαζεις μεσα τις συνδεσεις (βυσματα).

----------


## lancias

παιδια στην εγκατασταση σκληρου δισκου εχω ενα καλωδιο για data το κοκκινο κ ενα τροφοδοσιας....ειμαι σωστος?11.jpg22.jpg

----------


## Prezonautis

Ναι σωστός είσαι. Εχεις πρόβλημα πουθενά?

----------


## street

και αντε πες μας αν δουλεύει  ??  για να το κανω και εγω .....

----------


## paulk

> Τελικα ενω ξεκίνησα να παρω ενα απλο συστημα παρακολουθησης νε καμια 300αρια ευρω....ειπα να δωσω λιγο παραπανω (570)....δεν εχω ιδεα απο καμερες αλλα γενικα πιανουν τα χερια μου,
> διαβαζοντας στα forum ακοθσα καλα λογια για τη hikvision κ ειπα να δοκιμασω τα HD-TVI
> παρηγγειλα  αυτά:
> 
> 
> καταγραφικο                                                          http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-...VI-Analog-DVR/ κ 2Τbyte SATA3
> 
> 1 καμερα για πανω απο το ταμειο με μεταβλητο φακο  http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE56C2T-VFIR3/
> 3καμερες για μεσα κ εξω απο το μαγαζι                        http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE16D1T-IR-3.6mm/
> ...



Αυτές τι κάμερες http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS-2CE56C2T-VFIR3/ τις έχω και εγώ στο καταστημά μου έχουν πολύ καλή εικόνα..
όσο για το τροφοδοτικό θα πρότειναν να έπαιρνες  αυτό http://www.emimikos.gr/KASMAN/KAS-DC120810B/  που παιρνει και μπαταρία και σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος να έχεις εικονα..
για το καταγραφικό θέλω να μου πεις γνώμες γιατί θέλω να το στήσω σε ένα μικρό χώρ...

----------


## lancias

προχωράω μια χαρα μεχρι στιγμής....θελω να περασω καλωδια κ αν εχω κ το πολυμετρο το βραδυ θα σας πω αποτελεσματα σημερα κιολας διαφορετικα αυριο.επειδη οι καμερες εχουν max 15 μετρα καλωδιο μου ειπαν να δωσω 12,5 βολτ στην καθε καμερα στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου....εχει κανεις καποια αποψη?

----------


## lancias

ολα καλα τελικα παιδιά....σε 2 μερες τα έστησα (λογω οτι επαιζε κ δουλεια) χωρις να εχω ιδεα απο καμερες. το αποτελεσμα ειναι αρκετα καλο!
τωρα εχω το εξης θεμα:
1)τι ενεργειες πρεπει να κανω για να βλεπω online?

i)πρεπει να ρυθμισω κατι στο καταγραγικο;
ii)πρεπει να ανοιξω πορτες στο μοντεμ;
iii)πρεπει να κατεβασω καποια εφαρμογη για λαπτοπ-κινητο;

----------


## griniaris

τα καταφερες να δεις απομακρυσμενα η θες ακομα βοηθεια?

----------

mikemtb (26-11-16)

----------


## aristidis540

εχει βάλει κάποιος αυτό να μας πει τι παίζει.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281887778003...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------

